# safety when driving alone



## BBH (Aug 20, 2011)

There are probably alot of us the drive alone for various reasons. Recently this came up in conversation with hubby.....I was carrying my phone but how would anyone know who to call if they found horse, cart and I separated? So now I have some bright green bags tags .....they say 911 on them and the card contains emergency contacts. I have one on my cart and one on my belt loop, and will soon add another to by harness someplace ..... will just do this for pleasure/trail driving. It may not look 'normal' but it might help if something happens.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a dog tag on Dapper Dan's halter with his name and phone number; if something happened while trailering and he got loose at least someone could know where he belonged. I think I will get one and attach it to the harness somewhere. I am usually driving in an area where everyone knows us, but one never knows where one might be driving someday...


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 21, 2011)

I carry my cell phone, wear my helmet, let someone know about where I will be driving and when I will be back, I also where those bright floresent shirts or a safety vest on.


----------



## LazyRanch (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a tag with phone and address attached to the gullet strap of my bridle. I have now seen enough pieces of harness disengage from horses in various moments of indiscretion. My hope is that the gullet strap will keep the bridle from going over the head, regardless of broken rein.

My HyperBike has a bag that goes over the seat and holds contact info, so if the cart is found in a ditch . . . .

The EE cart has a fanny pack fastened through the basket mesh with same.

I am always at a loss with my phone; it is too big to be carried in the "Ladies Upper Pocket" or in a jean's pocket. Pretty much during the summer, it is on a lanyard down my shirt, in a small pouch to keep from getting sweaty.

I drive alone 100% of the time and am fortunate that for a 3 mile radius, people pretty much know us and where we are from. I go to Safeway and complete strangers come up to me and ask why they have seen so much of the one horse and not the other?

I too let someone at home know where I am going (then try not to vary that route)


----------



## BBH (Aug 29, 2011)

LazyRanch said:


> I have a tag with phone and address attached to the gullet strap of my bridle. I have now seen enough pieces of harness disengage from horses in various moments of indiscretion. My hope is that the gullet strap will keep the bridle from going over the head, regardless of broken rein.
> 
> My HyperBike has a bag that goes over the seat and holds contact info, so if the cart is found in a ditch . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## BBH (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been carrying my cel with me in pocket but with hot weather by blackberry seems to not work after getting overheated, that is when i put the luggage tag on both carts. Yes, I was also thinking of using the gullet strap and hope it does its job to stay on.

I do most all my driving alone except when doing lessons and hubby is not always available. While many in the area know me/mini there are so many new ones moving in they would have no idea of waht to do.....if something happens I can only hope their common sense kicks in.

We also have alot of long distance bike riders around here on weekends sometimes in groups of as many of 20-40 or more and that is a real challenge when they sneak up behind you with not so much as a word.


----------



## minigrub (Aug 30, 2011)

Why don't you put an ICE number in your phone? That is what runners and cyclists do. Easy to identify and emergency personal know about it.

ICE = In Case of Emergency

My phone normally locks and you need a password to get in it but I remove it when I run or cycle so anyone has access to the ICE number.


----------



## BBH (Aug 30, 2011)

I do have an ICE number in my phone but with the extreme heat here the phone does nro work when it gets so overheated......the last two times i have had to bring it in, cool down and remove battery and revive it that way.......


----------



## susanne (Sep 1, 2011)

In addition to your contact info attached to the gullet strap, I would add your vet's number.

Even if your horse is fine, this is a business number/address that should be easy to reach and will likely have 24/7 emergency contact info. Run this past your vet first and make it clear you will reimburse them for their time, but most vets would much prefer this to their patient being in danger or in the hands of the ignorant.


----------



## ironbessflint (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anybody have a "safe" place on their body for their phone? I always keep mine on me, and not on my horse or vehicle so if we part ways I have it. A few years back, however, we rolled at an event and I had my phone in my front pocket. Sure enough when I was tossed off the carriage I landed on that hip, and had a cell phone shaped bruise on my thigh for weeks. And the phone died in the impact, rendering itself pretty useless. So while I've been operating on the "lightning doesn't strike twice" theory, I'd love to know if somebody has a better place for the cell phone?

(Fortunately in this instance it was an event, and I was NOT alone. Horse, driver and gator were all fine).


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Sep 5, 2011)

There are small pouches that fit on a rider's lower leg that are made for holding cell phones. On a rider they sit right above or at the top of the boot....I've seen them somewhere and will have to google for them now.....I don't see why one wouldn't fit in a shaft as well.

Yee-HAW!


----------



## susanne (Sep 6, 2011)

.

...a well-padded case might also help (both you and the phone).

.


----------

